# 5.1 for home theater



## jimd (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, I finally got the go-ahead from the MRS. I have a 24x15 "man cave"/home theater that I can do hwat I want. At this point I have about $2000-$2200 for the speakers (and the sub). I am seriously considering a SVS PB-12 for the sub after reading reviews. Mostly used for movie and sports viewing...Any suggestions??

Thanks in advance for the info...
Jim


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

HTD Level Three - minus their sub
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jimd said:


> I have a 24x15 "man cave"/home theater that I can do hwat I want.


What's the ceiling height? The entire cubic volume of space needs to be considered when sizing a HT system, especially the subwoofer.


----------



## jimd (Aug 5, 2007)

Ceiling is just 8'. So a total of 2880 cu ft. The way i will probably orient it is wide, not long. There is a window on a wall that I can cover with a blind but would prevent me from hanging.a screen. So I will position the screen on the 24 ft wall and have 15 ft of depth. 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

We should probably rename this thread to "the conversation between people named Jim"... :unbelievable:

Which PB12 were you considering, the NSD or Plus? For a room that size you might want to consider a pair of NSD's over a single Plus. You would get more output and better bass distribution that way. Another option would be a PSA XV30. Exact same price as a Plus, but the XV30 would crush it in terms of output and depth.

For speakers you could get 4 Premier Acoustic PA-6F towers and the PA-6C center. Acoustic Sound Design has the 'make an offer' button which allows you to "bid" on the speakers. They will often take 10-15% less then their normal price, so combine the PA speakers and the XV30 sub and you're in the $2200 ball park. That would be killer 5.1 system.


----------

